
Freedom in the World 2017 - endswapper
https://freedomhouse.org/report/freedom-world/freedom-world-2017
======
endswapper
The full report is available here:
[https://freedomhouse.org/sites/default/files/FH_FIW_2017_Rep...](https://freedomhouse.org/sites/default/files/FH_FIW_2017_Report_Final.pdf)

